# toys at work



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

This is a shot some of our IH lineup at work.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=101ae2fa-2c67-1491-29ae-779246b93650&size=lg>


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats alot of hay!! Nice machines.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

And a l lot of good old fashioned hard work!!
Nice looking tractors as well!:merry:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Between the truck, trailer, and 3 wagons, there's about 1000 bales of hay in that picture ready to go into the hay mow!:xmas:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a lot of work heck of a load.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thats a lot of work heck of a load.
> Jody *


 Yeah, that'd be one of those nights that we were up til 10-12 PM stacking hay in the loft. That's why I really appreciate this way of haying!!

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=35817078-4a6a-3c77-edc3-14a7cd9f54d1&size=lg>


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Because it's all handled like this.:xmas: 


<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1baf68e8-2bdb-1afb-476e-5e9458fa4b7d&size=lg>

BTW, that's the CEO (my dad) unloading the hay. Pretty tough to handle 1000 lb bales huh??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*That beats*

the old back breaking way any day.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: That beats*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *the old back breaking way any day.
> Jody *


 You got that right!!! A round baler turns haying into a one man job!! It's all done from the tractor seat, gotta love that!

This is the sweet machine that powers the round baler, and hauls a lot of the bales home.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=359d1795-30ef-2492-49f5-455867ed37f1&size=lg>

It's a 1998 Case-IH C60 with a 3cyl turbo Perkins. 50 pto HP, with 8 Fwd and 4 Rev gears, all syncronized. Just like driving a car, cept no radio, and no heat! Ok haying, not so great with a snow blower!


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Partsman.....your CEO looks like he knows how to handle that machine pretty well. How much you paying him?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Dana, he sure has some experience. He's been driving since he was 4 or 5 YO.


<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=b1131713-462a-73b1-2165-55a915cb7096&size=lg>

That's CEO with his older sister, in 1948 on my grandfather's first tractor.
As for how much he gets paid,,, not nearly enough!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like they both are haveing fun on it.:driving: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

parts man - What's the HP of that MF your pappy is operating?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *parts man - What's the HP of that MF your pappy is operating? *



Argee, SHAME, SHAME!!!:hand: No MFs on this farm!! (well a few for parts), We're all IH, the loader tractor that CEO is unloading hay with is a Case-IH 495, 43 PTO HP, 8 sp forward, 4sp Rev.
This is accomplished with a Hi-Lo-Rev range divider, and a simple H pattern 4 sp. The 4 sp is syncronized, but on this one the range divider is not. It makes a real nice loader tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, MF or IH or Ford or Case, it's still a fine looking tractor. I just know that I like the looks of it. I guess I don't qualify as a connoisseur of fine old tractors.:smiles:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Well, MF or IH or Ford or Case, it's still a fine looking tractor. I just know that I like the looks of it. I guess I don't qualify as a connoisseur of fine old tractors.:smiles: *



Did you mean the tractor in the B&W pic?? It's a 1947 W4 IH. I think they were about 25-30 HP. It's got a 5 sp with 1 rev gear.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

No, I meant the one with the loader arms. After further review, I see it's an IH.:hide:


----------

